# Salt Fork



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Anybody have an info on the lake level? I would imagine with all this rain the water level has to be high and stained. Last time I was there about a month ago it was down 1-2' below pool.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

It is about 1 and half feet above normal pool. Runoff was making many of the bays very dirty looking. Main part of the lake didn't look too bad what I could see.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

http://mwcd.org/levels 


check this out


----------



## Procraft (Apr 8, 2006)

Tinknocker1 said:


> http://mwcd.org/levels
> 
> 
> check this out


That does not show Salt Fork, just Wills Creek at Salt Fork. I never found a gauge for Salt Fork. One time when they were rebuilding the dam the state did have readings posted.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

A friend of mine was out muskey fishing yesterday and said there was so much debris floating around that you couldn't troll. He gave up after a couple hours. Just got tied of stopping to clean off his line and lures.
The water around the dam area was the clearest but still lots of crap on the water. He said it looked like the water was up maybe a couple feet higher than normal.


----------



## casual_observer (Dec 14, 2012)

Procraft said:


> That does not show Salt Fork, just Wills Creek at Salt Fork. I never found a gauge for Salt Fork. One time when they were rebuilding the dam the state did have readings posted.


No, Tinknocker is right. It does look confusing on the website, but that IS the lake level for Salt Fork lake. Right now it is 1.43 above 800 ft. (800 ft. is normal full pool) Even though Salt Fork is not a MCWD lake or Army Corp lake, they monitor the lake level to see how much Salt Fork might need to dump into Wills Creek.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Sr.Jigger said:


> A friend of mine was out muskey fishing yesterday and said there was so much debris floating around that you couldn't troll. He gave up after a couple hours. Just got tied of stopping to clean off his line and lures.
> The water around the dam area was the clearest but still lots of crap on the water. He said it looked like the water was up maybe a couple feet higher than normal.



good report SR i fished Piedmont yesterday and it seemed maybe a touch high but not bad at all locks were closed in the am


----------

